# Pic request. infiniti style or sunny grill on 98-99 sentra



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

Curious how the grill looks with 98-99 bumper and headlights.
Thanks

------------------------------


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Funky.

The weird notch in the headlights looks weird, and the way the bumper dips down in the middle leaves a visible gap.

Best would be to get some crystal H4 headlights and a 200SX bumper or something.


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, but I know people are talking about the mod. I love my headlights and didn't want to compromise them with getting a different grill.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get the Crystal Clears from Liuspeed or Mossy Nissan which have the same look, but don't have that crazy notch thing.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chrome grill and halos. jes imagine it without the halo ports and such tht wht it basically look like.


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

Getting ideas. Thanks Lui, I will get ahold of you when I make up my mind about what I am doing headlight/grill wise.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anytime balli anytime


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

Can you get these lights pretty cheap?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

liu has the best price on those around.


----------

